# Florida meeting



## forestexotics

Alright, so I went to the Orlando Repticon show and it was a great show, but I was Uber dissapointed with the dart frog collections. I have more in my private collection than all the frogs put together at the show. Not only that, but I did not get to meet any DB members. So that said, I have decided that I am willing to have a frog meeting at my place. We can do a cook out, beer and some trades or sales. I have never been to a meeting, but would really love to go to one, or in this case, have one. I am thinking July 31st and need to know if anyone is interested. I am in central east Florida in Palm Bay so everyone can get an idea of what the drive would be like. Please let me know and I can get an idea of the head count. Also, my birthday is July 6th, so if anyone wants to bring me a belated birthday present it will not be discouraged. ~
....sara delarue


----------



## JimO

I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## james67

as always people from north FL are welcome to have a meeting at my place in savannah as well.

james


----------



## forestexotics

James,
Would this mean that you will be attending? Or did you just want to hijack my thread?


----------



## poison beauties

I spend most of July and August removing venomous snakes off of the blueberry farms just south of the okefenokee swamp at the florida line. If the meeting were planned we would love to drive down from there and trade some frogs. Its easy going work for the most part. I could take some time out for a meet.
Michael


----------



## jmcc000

Ill be there


----------



## eldalote2

Count me in!


----------



## james67

just hijacking.  im not allowed (damn lawman) through velusia county anyway so getting to your place would be a pain and a half. but i think school conficts with that time anyway. if others are interested we should plan a later meeting up here, ive been trying forever, but SE people are hard to get up here in any #s.

james


----------



## poison beauties

james67;47001. if others are interested we should plan a later meeting up here said:


> Thats because there are so few of us in Ga. Im allways down in the Tifton/Waycross area. Let me know if your planning a meet in Savannah.
> Michael


----------



## CHuempfner

I'd be willing to drive to Savannah....and possibly the Palm Bay meet if I just so happen to be in Florida that weekend. Anyone coming towards Atlanta is always welcome to stop by my place. I'll show you some frogs, and if I like you, I will cook for you


----------



## Philsuma

I'm just getting ready to go back up north (tommorrow) and can't really project for July 31st right now, but If I'm down here in Ft Lauderdale at that time, I'll make the long drive north.

man....the Georgia hobbyists are relentlessly poaching Northern Florida for dart frog hobbyists to attend their meetings.

I used to live in Columbus in the late 80's. Good times...


----------



## poison beauties

Philsuma said:


> I'm just getting ready to go back up north (tommorrow) and can't really project for July 31st right now, but If I'm down here in Ft Lauderdale at that time, I'll make the long drive north.
> 
> man....the Georgia hobbyists are relentlessly poaching Northern Florida.{Quote}
> 
> Florida has nothing on Ga except a WILD PYTHON PROBLEM.
> Michael


----------



## james67

more relentless poaching 

lee (flapjax3000) and i are always happy to welcome even one frogger for drinks and dinner. 

shoot me a PM if your ever this way.
james


----------



## alabao15

Count me in to the Florida meet on 7/31


----------



## forestexotics

So, so far there are 5 "yes"
and 2 "maybes"
looking good so far.
I hear ya on those damn law people James. Make everything impossible for everybody. Maybe you can fly over that county?  or even go around it?


----------



## forestexotics

Just wanted to let everyone know that you are welcome to bring spouses etc. Just send me a pm to let me know, that way I can make sure there is enough to eat/drink.
I also wanted to add what I should have to offer for trade/sale:
Standard leuc tads/froglets
Brazilian yellowhead tads
banded leuc tads
plant clippings
oak leaves
seagrape leaves
ff melano cultures
springtail cultures
film cannisters
some tillandsias
When you come by, if you see any plants that you want clippings of, DO NOT hesitate to ask! I would be happy to share.
I think everyone should list what they may have to offer as well, so they know if there is any interest in it.
****I need an old/used exo-terra tank or a conversion kit for a 10 gallon tank. Please let me know in advance if you have either of these so I dont go out and buy it...


----------



## JimO

I could bring lots of magnolia leaves if anyone is interested. I might have a couple of Azureus (established juveniles), if I can bring myself to part with them, and some Costa Rican B&W Auratus froglets. I can also bring some live moss, cuttings from a ground cover that I don't remember the name of (I'll post a picture tomorrow), and cuttings of a cool ficus vine that looks like miniature English ivy (these are all pretty common and many of you likely know the names).


----------



## james67

i'll be traveling down to the tampa area in a week and a half or so. i have plenty of cb pumilio that i can deliver anywhere along the way(95s to jacksonville, 10w to lake city, then s on 75). unfortunately i cant make the meeting.

james


----------



## forestexotics

Bummer james, let me know if anything changes...


----------



## Paul G

I'll put a maybe in for my wife & I. Little early to know for sure.


----------



## forestexotics

Paul buddy old pal, I hope you can make it. I put this meet out there way in advance to give everyone time to figure out their schedule. If you do come, what will you be bringing? Frogs, tads,plants, bud light limes?


----------



## Paul G

Froglets or tads might be an option. (Santa Isabel anthonyi or F1 PB Tincs)
We just see how things are by then.
Bug light? How about some nice imports or craft ales?


----------



## forestexotics

Honestly, I am not a beer drinker, but those damn bud light limes got under my skin.
I got some tricolr tads from kristy (porkchop48) only to have them wither away. any tricks to keeping them healthy and alive?


----------



## Paul G

forestexotics said:


> Honestly, I am not a beer drinker, but those damn bud light limes got under my skin.
> I got some tricolr tads from kristy (porkchop48) only to have them wither away. any tricks to keeping them healthy and alive?


Frequent water changes and lots of food. I'm pretty new to them but there are tads that just won't make it. The clutches are close to 20 every time anyway.
Do you know what morph you had? I think most of the 'actual' tricolors are more delicate than anthonyi.


----------



## forestexotics

I think they were salvias or santa isabel. I have asked kristy like a million times, but I always forget. They sem to be so delicate, with their food requirements and such.


----------



## flapjax3000

I have to clear my schedule but I think I could arrange to come. I can bring frogs, plants or driftwood. Of course if anyone is heading up or down 95 feel free to send me a pm. Savannah is a fun place plus I will make sure you leave with some goodies.


----------



## alabao15

I'm so excited for this meeting!!!!!! I would be more than happy to help out with refreshments as I don't have anything to sell or trade .... YET. please let me know if you would like me to bring something in the food/bev dept.


----------



## Jerm

So you were at Repticon and you didn't say hi? I had a table, no frogs though, Marcus (SNDF) couldn't make it. He was originally going to bring some up to put them on my table since there weren't any dart vendors at that show. I don't have any that are ready to sell from my personal collection. I had panther chameleons and tillandsias. You must not have read my thread last week called Repticon Orlando. I might be able to make it to the meeting, not sure yet. Definately interested in picking up some frogs or tads and meeting some members.


----------



## forestexotics

Hmmm... you werent in the corner table next to where that guy was putting on a show about diff. animals, were you? I didnt read your post, otherwise I would have said hello. I didnt realize you had a table...


----------



## Jerm

It's cool. No, I was the other guy with tillandsias more towards the front door. If you come in the front and go the the right along the wall I was the 4th or 5th table down. I probably would have met you if I would have had some frogs. Here is a pic of my table:









By the way, how much are you asking for BYH tads?


----------



## forestexotics

I think I remember. Did you have a bright red chameleon in the tank all the way to the right?
My byh tads are going for a million.
I only have a few right now and Im keeping some for myself. It depends on what you have to offer...


----------



## Jerm

I wish that I had the bright red chameleon to trade. No that was the other people who had panther chameleons. I was on the opposite wall from them directly across. That was a nice panther chameleon that they had. They sold it for $400. So whats the trick to get BYH's to breed?


----------



## forestexotics

Ok, I dont remember which table. Im sorry.
The trick? ha!
first you wait, then you wait, and after that, you wait some more. My female is about 5 yrs old and just started breeding this past year. They were producing readily, but then their clutches started going bad. Maybe in her old age,....? She has laid probably 50 eggs in the past, and only 7 tads have made it out of their sacs...others have a super easy time with these guys..I wish I knew the trick.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I can make it on 7/31. I have a female cobalt Tinc and a couple of juvenile Ancon Hill's available for trade. I may also have a juvenile Tarapoto Imi available by then...

Also, I can bring some plant cuttings.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Put me down for a maybe, too early to know for sure yet.

If I do make it I have: some extra tanks (couple of 10's, couple of 20 longs, 30 long, a 155 bowfront), corkbark, some plant cuttings, maybe a frog or two.


----------



## forestexotics

GSXR, Do you have any used conversion kits? or maybe some exo's?


----------



## dam630

July 31 is a long way off, but put me down for a yes.
Will probably bring a dish or 2 to add to the feast.
I'm sure I can rustle up several clippings also.


----------



## forestexotics

Great to hear. Starting to look like this meeting is going to have a great turn out. I know this post was way in advance, but I think I mentioned that I just wanted to make sure that everyone had plenty of time to re-arrange their schedules and plan to be here. Im starting to get uber excited! Cant wait to meet everyone...


----------



## dam630

I was also at the Orlando show and was disappointed with the availability of frogs and frog related supplies. I did walk out with a deal on an 18x18x24 ExoTerra, some nice pieces of wood, cypress knees, some tillandsias and a really cool pitcher plant to put on my lanaii to catch the pesky fruit flies attracted to the Japanese Plum tree in my yard.


----------



## forestexotics

Yeah, the frog selection was horrible. I have more in my private collection than all the darts at the show put together. I did eyeball a small trivittatus, but I have adults I am trying to breed, so I didnt get that lil guy. I won one of the exo terra raffles though. That was fun. I got some moss, a snake rock hide hole thing, and some calcium supplement. I also bought a scorpion ring and a frog magnet. Yay! I only spent $2 plus the price to get in. I hope the F.I.R.E show in July is much better! Anyone planning on attending that show?


----------



## dam630

I have every reason to believe the Tampa show in June will be much better


----------



## forestexotics

Oh I bet. Its not that it wasnt a good show, just that froggers would be dissapointed! I cant make it all the way out to Tampa though, my 15 month old son hates car rides and we barely made it to Orlando which is 1 1/2 hrs from us. One of the many reasons I am trying to get people over here! No traveling is a huge plus for us. Although he did have a great time once we got there. He loves animals. I cant wait till I can start teacheing him the ins and outs of frogging. I have my frog room gated off, but when I do let Sebastian in there, he loves looking into all the tanks and talking to the frogs.
Also, My beautiful pitbull mutt may be having puppies in mid July. This of course was accidental, but she is beatiful. So I want to prepare everyone that your heart strings may be pulled quite a bit when your here!
Ok, this is Lucy:








and this is a pup from her first litter:








Not sure yet if she's preggers, but she will have them mid July if she is. If she has a male that looks like her, its already spoken for. Kristy my bff frogger (porkchop48) has dibs on him...


----------



## JimO

If anyone attending this meeting can bring springtail and white isopod cultures, please send me a PM. I will commit to purchasing both. I need to establish sustainable cultures of both for the long-term. I just can't afford the price of shipping. I can pay cash or trade. I want to "reserve" the cultures from someone who is certain they are coming rather than just rely of several people who might be attending or might bring some cultures. I'm getting into thumbnails, and expect to need smaller feeder insects in August.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## forestexotics

Jim, I just made some xtra springtail cultures for this very occasion. I will trade you for some empty ff cups if you have em.


----------



## Philsuma

Wow...that's a pretty unique and cool colour and pattern on the pit/mix.

like a grey- brindle?


----------



## forestexotics

Its called blue merle. Not very common....


----------



## eldalote2

I am going to be bringing my b/f and I can also bring food stuffs as I dont think I will have anything to trade yet either unless my cobalts start pumping eggs out. Just let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> Jim, I just made some xtra springtail cultures for this very occasion. I will trade you for some empty ff cups if you have em.


That would be great. How many cups do you need?


----------



## forestexotics

I could use like 10 or so. How many cultures do you need? I made 5, but can make more if others need some too...?


----------



## forestexotics

Everyone that has offered to bring food, that will be great. Doesnt matter at all what you bring, obviously something that you like. If there is anything in particular that you want to drink, then I suggest you bring that. My hubby only drinks budweiser, so we will have that along with Dr. pepper, water and maybe a couple other things... I dont know if I mentioned it, but we will probably just do burgers. Its inexpensive and easy to cook. Hope thats ok with everyone...?


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> I could use like 10 or so. How many cultures do you need? I made 5, but can make more if others need some too...?


I could use two.


----------



## forestexotics

Then I got you covered.


----------



## dom

Sweet birthday sara mine is july 5th!! woop woop 

Im going to say i will possibly be able to attend, it would be me and a friend of mine. Im gonna have to bring some blue moons, because they are delicious. I also have some spring cultures i can bring, like i said though I am not a defanet yes. 

As far as the orlando show, it was alright a buddy of mine picked up a Goliath Bird Eating Spider (Theraphosa blondi) and another friend got a pair of chameleons not sure what kind tho. I was only there for about an hour or so i had to work. and if anyone has any termite cultures that they would want to trade for or i could purchase, i would like to try and get some of them started. Just shoot me a pm about it gracies and thank you 

i have not heard from a few of the other florida people ehheeeemmmmm you know who you are 

-Dom


----------



## forestexotics

Dom, sweet birthday. My bff's b-day is July 5th too! 
So, I know its still way in advance, but if everyone that is a definite "yes" could pm me that would be great. I need to get a head count goin so I can better prepared. Thanks guys...


----------



## flapjax3000

I definitely plan on attending, but I am not sure not whether or not my gf is coming along. We should start organizing a food list so everyone does not bring the same stuff. Also by July I should have plenty of frogs, plants and wood to trade with. Thanks for hosting this meeting.


----------



## markpulawski

I would love to come but i am driving my son up to see his favorite band Korn at the Mayhem Festival in Cincinnati the week before. After driving 15 hours each way, not sure if I will want to hoof it over, very likely a game time decision. Seeing as how I have enormous appetites for everything me showing up could potentially "wreck" the party!
See as you get older sacrificing for others gets easy...I could be talked into it if the lovely Amanda took time off from her 3 jobs (mermaid at Cypress Gardens, Capn of the "Orca" on the Jaws ride at Univesal & Horse Whisperer)....c'mon Dom work your magic!!
If i did come I would have to bring this...her color "Blue Steel"


----------



## poison beauties

Very nice mastiff. The meyham fest is coming here to atlanta on 8-1. Korn is cool but Im a Rob Zombie fan. I have my tickets. Its going to be a ruff show esspecially in the pit. If I make the meet I will head back to atl for the concert after.
Michael


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Sara- sorry, I don't have any more conversion kits. What kind of trivittatus are you trying to get breeding?


----------



## forestexotics

Suriname green striped. Bummer, no kits huh? What about a used small exo? Anyone?


----------



## Paul G

Sean,
What type of trivittata are you breeding?



GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Sara- sorry, I don't have any more conversion kits. What kind of trivittatus are you trying to get breeding?


----------



## porkchop48

forestexotics said:


> Oh I bet. Its not that it wasnt a good show, just that froggers would be dissapointed! I cant make it all the way out to Tampa though, my 15 month old son hates car rides and we barely made it to Orlando which is 1 1/2 hrs from us. One of the many reasons I am trying to get people over here! No traveling is a huge plus for us. Although he did have a great time once we got there. He loves animals. I cant wait till I can start teacheing him the ins and outs of frogging. I have my frog room gated off, but when I do let Sebastian in there, he loves looking into all the tanks and talking to the frogs.
> Also, My beautiful pitbull mutt may be having puppies in mid July. This of course was accidental, but she is beatiful. So I want to prepare everyone that your heart strings may be pulled quite a bit when your here!
> Ok, this is Lucy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a pup from her first litter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet if she's preggers, but she will have them mid July if she is. If she has a male that looks like her, its already spoken for. Kristy my bff frogger (porkchop48) has dibs on him...


There will be no pawning off of my puppy  

I wish you were not so far away or I would definately make it to this one. 

some one better take some pics


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I've got this guy. I bought what was supposed to be a pair, but ended up being two males and the other one didn't make it. I wouldn't mind selling him *cough hint hint cough* lol.


----------



## forestexotics

Ok, so I want him! Maybe we can do a trade for something while your here? Otherwise, how much?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Hey Sara,
any chance of running a shuttle up to the northeast?

John


----------



## forestexotics

Yeah, Ill get right on that... ~
I asign you to be the driver of the car pool. Thanks a bunch John, your a friend I can count on...


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

forestexotics said:


> Ok, so I want him! Maybe we can do a trade for something while your here? Otherwise, how much?


Guess I'll be coming for sure now, lol. Haven't really thought of a price or any ideas for a trade, got any offers?


----------



## forestexotics

Ive got a few things. I have leucs coming out the wahoo, Mostly tads of stuff. Leucs, azureus, byh, banded leucs, and I may have some other things. We will have to see. Just bring that guy along and Im sure we can figure something out...


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

will do 

edit- also have a pro-mist mister I want to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## alabao15

IDK bout all you guys..... But as a newbie I am drooling with anticipation for 7/31!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I may actually be around that area. I will have to see if I can make it. It would be nice to meet another region of froggers.
J


----------



## flapjax3000

I havent seen any posts lately on this meeting. Just wanted to stir it up some. Jason if you happen to be passing down 95 to Florida hit me up in Savannah. It is a nice place to break up your trip, plus there are a couple of us here that always welcome fellow froggers.


----------



## forestexotics

Ok, so its July 1st. Getting excited! I may have a few more frogs/tads to trade then expected. If people want to start confirmation pm'ing me so I can get a more accurate headcount and give directions, that would be greatly appreciated...sara


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> Ok, so its July 1st. Getting excited! I may have a few more frogs/tads to trade then expected. If people want to start confirmation pm'ing me so I can get a more accurate headcount and give directions, that would be greatly appreciated...sara


My wife and I will be there. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## alabao15

I will be there


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I'm coming for sure. Anyone interested in a mancreek, or a 2.1 group of azureus?


----------



## forestexotics

I may be interested in a mancreek. Do I have anything you might be interested in?


----------



## Paul G

I might be interested in the azureus trio.
Unfortunately I only have anthonyi froglets and F1 Powder Blue tincs at this time.


----------



## forestexotics

so does that mean you are prob. coming gothaicus?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I was kinda hoping to sell these guys instead of trades. Debating on one or two more as well. I'll get back to ya'll a little later about possibly trading.


----------



## flapjax3000

Not sure if I can make it due to a new work schedule, hopefully I can arrange that day off. Any idea on what time the meeting will start? 

I have many frogs to trade, just maybe some will not be ready by July 31st. Still sexing some pairs. I definitely will have several Tor Linbo Tarapoto imitators available. They are currenty 1-2 months ootw, and are in a heavily seeded springtail tank.


----------



## JimO

I'll be bringing some G&B Costa Rica auratus tads (parents from Patrick Nabors) for sale or trade. I have 7 tads that hatched out June 24th and 8 that hatched on July 4th. I'll be trading a few with our host, but will bring more if anyone else is interested. I would need to know if there is interest in the tads because I don't want to put them through the stress of transporting them if not. 

I'll also have some Magnolia and Loblolly Bay leaves in bulk quantities. I don't offer them by the bag. If anyone wants larger quantities (> 2 cubic feet), let me know. Otherwise I'll have a cf or two of both. Prices or trade value are $12/cf for Magnolia and $18/cf for the Bay leaves. I offer a $2/cf discount for Magnolia and $3/cf discount for Bay leaves for quantities of 5 cf or more. Shipping costs are nearly as high as the cost of the leaves, so you'll save a lot if you need these types of leaves.


----------



## forestexotics

Im thinking @ 3 or 4pm. How does that work for everyone?


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> Im thinking @ 3 or 4pm. How does that work for everyone?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Sounds good.


----------



## Paul G

forestexotics said:


> so does that mean you are prob. coming gothaicus?


Still don't know for sure and unfortunately won't know probably until the week of cause of my out of town guests' decision making skills. lol



GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> I was kinda hoping to sell these guys instead of trades. Debating on one or two more as well. I'll get back to ya'll a little later about possibly trading.


How much do you want for the azureus trio?


----------



## JimO

Is anyone bringing producing ff cultures? I have some extras and could make up a half dozen that would be a week old by the meeting (not yet producing). But, I'll only do this if there is a need and an interest. 

Also, if there is no interest in tadpoles from my Costa Rican G&B auratus pair (from Patrick Nabor), I don't want to bring any extra. Send me a PM if you want to buy/trade for some tads.


----------



## flapjax3000

I can confirm that another member and I will be there. Is there anything I need to bring food/drink/beer?


----------



## forestexotics

We will probably be good on food.. Who is the other member you are bringing? Please pm and I will give you address and phone number..


----------



## james67

me!

james


----------



## RarePlantBroker

If anyone's interested, I still have two brand new Exo-Terra 18" cubes. I do not have the styrofoam backgrounds, but all else is complete and in excellent condition. I'd like $50 each for the Exo's....

I also have a couple of LARGE pieces of Mopani wood, and a large "Carrotwood" stump with nice buttressed roots (similar to one I have pictured here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/56304-new-exo-terra-vivariums.html in the center picture. This one is uncut, and approx. 4' tall. 

I can also bring some plant cuttings of some "viv. sized" aroids.

I also have on Tarapoto imitator (UE line), about 3 months OTW. If anyone's interested PM me ahead of time. 

I'm looking for a female Leucomelas and/or a female Azureus....let me know if you have one for sale or trade....


----------



## james67

plam stump?????? even if its a little mushy i can cast it... 

and how much for that buttressed stump?

james


----------



## flapjax3000

You can cast that buttress stump as well James. Heres a pic of a similar one, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/56304-new-exo-terra-vivariums.html.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

James, if you want the buttressed stump--it's yours n/c. I thought I'd use it in another tank, but went a different direction. I was actually paid to remove that stump...as I said--the tree's and invasive here. Let me know how long you want me to leave it. The base diameter of the buttresses is about 14", and this one has some really deep fluting. I'll see if I can get you another palm. I didn't know you were looking to cast--or I'd have shipped you the last one. So far, I've only had one small palm stump that didn't turn to absolute mush, and it wasn't a clumping variety....


----------



## james67

awesome!!! the "carrotwood" can be @3ft if thats acceptable? im putting together some 40 verts and it sounds PERFECT! 

sure you dont want a couple blue and bronze froglets for trade? they'll be ootw in 2-3 days, and i'd be happy to bring them along if you want.

james


----------



## RarePlantBroker

james67 said:


> awesome!!! the "carrotwood" can be @3ft if thats acceptable? im putting together some 40 verts and it sounds PERFECT!
> 
> sure you dont want a couple blue and bronze froglets for trade? they'll be ootw in 2-3 days, and i'd be happy to bring them along if you want.
> 
> james


3' is no problem. I'll leave it a little longer--so you can trim it to fit.

I'd love some more auratus--but if I tell my wife I'm building another vivarium (besides the 3 under construction), she's going to kick me out of the house.... I'm just glad to see someone get some use from the stump (it nearly killed me trying to dig it out without scarring the bark).


----------



## forestexotics

James, I may be interested in a couple blue and bronze. I have a couple empty tanks that are just starring at me so sadly... I may be able to entertain a trade with you since I have a few froglets and tads...any interest?


----------



## james67

sure. i told someone a while back that i'd send them a few so i'll bring 2 down, ill contact them if i can remember who, and bring down more if possible. i can also bring a MC pum, but its SMALL so i'd only be comfortable if the person had experience w/ juvenile pums. (its not at a size where i would ship for instance) i would also entertain trades for 1.1 chiriqui grande but as they are pretty hard to come by, it would have to be something good and on my wanted list 

how many people plan on attending? i can try and get little 1" starter portions of low growing moss or put together secret plant cutting bags where everyone gets one but you dont know whats inside  depends on what i have left since cuttings have been flying out here recently 

james

also anyone coming that has A. zaparo (or billinguis, or macero) please let me know, i am interested


----------



## poison beauties

James, Do you have a Hoya Microphylla down there? Let me know if you want to do some plant trading.

Michael


----------



## james67

nope i dont have that hoya. the closest thing i have size wise is dischidia hirsuta (red leaf) and vidalii (variegated) i have some h. lacunosa i can bring as well.

i dont have the pep. costa rica your looking for either, but i have pep. "trinidad" and rotundifolia, and i may have a couple small pieces of prostrata as well. these are all very small leaved varieties.

james


----------



## poison beauties

Some of those I will take you up on. Trade or cash. Im seeking one vine in the family I have not got an ID on. Its a very small leaved fuzzy vine. I will send a pic to you. Are you sitting on any extra Broms?

Michael


----------



## forestexotics

As of right now there are 6 members with a positive "yes" to attending and a few maybes still. Damn work schedules. But almost everyone is bringing family/friends. So there will probably be a total of about 10 -12 I think. 
Anyhow~ plant surprise bags sounds interesting indeed!
Here is what I have to offer and maybe a couple more things by then:
MISC........
film cannisters (black and white)
leaf litter (oak and seagrape)
springtail cultures
FROGS........
standard leucs: froglets and tads
azureus: tads
British Guyana Leucs: 3 adults unknown sex, froglets and tads
Tinc. Bakhuis: tads and probale pair
Green trivs: tads
and then there may be other frogs I am willing to let go if the trade is right... 

Mike (poison beauties) will you be attending this meet on Saturday?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I wanted to post back here earlier but I've been out of town for awhile without internet. I'll be bringing the frogs I mentioned earlier + plus a few more. 
Sara- The mancreek is a definite male. Also have another smaller/younger one I'll probably bring.
gothaicus- I sent ya a pm about the trio.


----------



## james67

i'll bring those 2 auratus and me and lee are bringing a fun surprize for everyone, but if anyone wants other stuff, i need to know today. send a message and i'll let you know what i have. 

james


----------



## forestexotics

Sounds good. 2 more days...I guess I should clean the house...


----------



## flapjax3000

I have a couple more frogs that I can bring is anyone is interested. I have a proven cayo de aqua male, and a proven pair cauchero pumilio. Also I have 2 Tor Linbo Tarapoto imitator froglets for anyone who is interested.


----------



## JimO

I'm bringing some food and was wondering if anyone was interested in some frog legs...


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU to Sara. 

Meeting was great, it was nice to meet some new people--and get some new frogs (and leaves, and plants, and driftwood, etc.)!


----------



## forestexotics

You are so very welcome. Had a great time.. so you said the next meet is at your place?


----------



## forestexotics

couple of pics from the meeting...left to right..
Al, lee, james








jimo, carlos, shawn, frankie









plant grab bags from Lee and James..thanks a million!








shawns stuff....thanks for the triv. I love him..


----------



## alabao15

I also had a great time meeting everyone and getting some great advice from u guys that have been in the hobby for soo long! Ditto the thank you to Sara and her husband for hosting the meeting and to Al, Lee & James for all the goodies u brought for us!! Hopefully next time there's a meeting I'll have frogs to trade!!!

Frankie


----------



## JimO

Daniel and I had a great time. Thank you Sara for coming up with the idea and hosting the event. You have some beautiful frogs and if you ever need a foster home for either of your dogs, call me!

Alasdair, the broms are awesome and that was very generous of you to give me some. James and Lee, my wife loved the grab bag plants and the driftwood (as do I, of course). It was great to meet all of you. It affirmed by belief that Froggers are always good people.

Carlos - you get first dibs on any offspring from my Intermedius, that's a promise.

Jim


----------



## Knowledge

Thnx JimO! I myself want to say Thank U Sara for a great meeting it was my first dart frog meeting and I had a good time. Sara thnx again you were a wonderful host! Say hi to Lucy for me! Also, very nice frog collection. 

One last thing Hello to all da Dart froggers that attended da meeting you guys are really good peoples I really mean that! Hope to see you guys again in da future. 

Lee my man thanx for da Tarapotos! I owe you one I have not forgotten!
Peace n Happiness, hapiness, happiness...


----------



## RarePlantBroker

forestexotics said:


> You are so very welcome. Had a great time.. so you said the next meet is at your place?


As soon as I finish the last of the remodeling--we'll set up one at my house. (It may be a year though...).


----------



## flapjax3000

Thank you and you family Sara for having us at your home. It is nice to have an event where I can meet local froggers. 

Thanks as well to everyone who came. Thanks Alistair for the plants and beer, and thank you Jim for the leaves. Today will be a busy day planting.

Enjoy those frogs Carlos. Remember to load them up with springs. Also since they are growing froglets, you will need to feed more often.

If anyone needs help with anything feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## james67

thanks for having us sarah! it was a great time, with good people and good food  

alisdair; thankyou again for the various plants

JimO; thank you for the leaves, they'll be in a tank very soon 

jim, carlos, shawn, frankie; it was very nice to meet you all, i hope to see you again

james


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Sara, big thanks to you and your husband for having us over. I had a blast and I'm glad you're enjoying the triv, I'm loving the Bakhuis. 

Alasdair, Lee, James, and Jim I can't thank you guys enough for the freebies you brought for everyone. Can't wait to put them to use. 

It was great meeting everyone, and seeing some of ya'll again. Hope we can all get together again soon.


----------



## forestexotics

Everyone is very welcome. Had a great time, thanks to everyone for everything. Sorry about the baby being uber cranky...
I was thinking we could do it again maybe for christmas. Do a type of secret santa thing. Could be fun...hopefully meet some more people and trade more goodies...
plus, having a beer/wine with frog buddies always is a good time...thanks to everyone for coming and jimo, I am eatin up that casserole, love it!


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> Everyone is very welcome. Had a great time, thanks to everyone for everything. Sorry about the baby being uber cranky...
> I was thinking we could do it again maybe for christmas. Do a type of secret santa thing. Could be fun...hopefully meet some more people and trade more goodies...
> plus, having a beer/wine with frog buddies always is a good time...thanks to everyone for coming and jimo, I am eatin up that casserole, love it!


I like the idea of a Christmas get together. We might be able to host, altough it'd be a haul from South Florida or Tampa, but closer for Georgia folks. Maybe we could have a special trade/sale of red and green varieties of darts.

The casserole it pretty easy. I can send the recipe if you like.

Thanks for the springtails. Man, they are loaded! I divided them into several more cultures and seeded my Intermedius viv.


----------



## forestexotics

If you want to host, that would be kewl. We want to make a camping trip to Anastasia park when the weather gets cooler and Im off for christmas break. 
Im not sure about the red/green darts for trade. That doesnt leave a whole lot but auratus and pums....but its a cute idea. I was thinking something more along the lines of $25 or under.... We still have time though to come up with something that everyone can agree on... Could you pm me the recipe? That would be great.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

St. Augustine isn't that far. Definitely do-able.


----------



## markpulawski

RarePlantBroker said:


> St. Augustine isn't that far. Definitely do-able.


I love going to that city!


----------



## RecycledAgain

Blahh blaa blah,, All I know is that I'm jealous, I so wanted to attend. The next I will make it a point to be there, even if its a Saturday.

Glad to hear it went well though.
Dan


----------



## dom

Glad to hear the meeting went well, seems like it was a damn good time! I will definetly have to make the next one


----------



## Paul G

Looks like it was neat. I'll try to make it to the next one.


----------



## JimO

If everyone is cool coming to St. Augustine in December, let's tentatively plan it and start looking at dates. St. Augustine has the "Nights of Lights" between Thanksgiving and New Years with Christmas lights all over the City on every night. It's worth seeing if you haven't been here during the holidays.


----------



## pygmypiranha

DANG IT! I would totally like to be counted in for the next get together.

I have home brews!


----------



## flapjax3000

How many are attending the Daytona show the weekend of the 21,22 of August? I would like to organize a dinner at a fun restaurant/bar after the show, around 7 or 8 on Saturday. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Paul G

pygmypiranha said:


> DANG IT! I would totally like to be counted in for the next get together.
> I have home brews!


What beer styles do you brew? I'm a big abbey ale guy. 



flapjax3000 said:


> How many are attending the Daytona show the weekend of the 21,22 of August? I would like to organize a dinner at a fun restaurant/bar after the show, around 7 or 8 on Saturday. Let me know if you are interested.


Funny....I guess you posted this while I was posting my Daytona thread. lol
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/56671-2010-national-reptile-breeders-expo-who-going.html


----------



## forestexotics

I can attend when school is out. On a weekend of course. Those lights are great. We use to go camping at Anastasia park at the time when they had the city of lights up and running. Really beautiful sight!


----------



## pygmypiranha

gothaicus said:


> What beer styles do you brew? I'm a big abbey ale guy.


Depends on my mood. I love doing stouts. Right now I have several ales - A Raspberry IPA, a Strawberry, a hefeweizen, and a Honey ale.


----------



## Paul G

pygmypiranha said:


> Depends on my mood. I love doing stouts. Right now I have several ales - A Raspberry IPA, a Strawberry, a hefeweizen, and a Honey ale.


Homemade hefeweizen sounds good!
What types of stouts? Any IRS?
There are quite a few beers I would like to clone if I ever get into home brewing.


----------

